# Strange OD Call



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Got probably one of the weirder OD calls I've heard of last night.

Pager goes off "OD, such and such address, PD enroute." Wasn't on-duty, but figured I'd respond even though it was on the other side of town. Text pager goes off as I'm walking out the door stating "Male Age 50 Abdominal Pain ALOC" but no other details.

I get on-scene and see the gurney already coming out the door, so they're obviously doing a load and go. PT is conscious but definitely ALOC. I help, but the full weekend crew's there, so I end up getting O2 set-up in the rig. One of the CAPTAINS jumps in the front seat to drive, which again makes me think "Oh @#$%." 

It isn't until the siren's fading in the distance that I find out what the guy took. He had apparently decided to drink the contents of...

TWO INSTANT ICE PACKS

Yup, the goold old ammonium nitrate-filled kind.

I'm gonna try to see if I can get some more info from the folks on the transport when I see them, see what the ER had to say.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 6, 2006)

EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW.

I doubt I could stand to swallow the stuff, no matter how desperate I was.  I hope he's ok, and he gets the help he needs.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 6, 2006)

Yep...thats a gross one.  I am amazed at the stuff people will drink.  EMS brought us a lady this am that drank a 14 oz bottle of SHOUT (you know, the stain remover.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 6, 2006)

SafetyPro said:
			
		

> Wasn't on-duty, but figured I'd respond even though it was on the other side of town.


 

I think we're getting into Whacker territory here...:wacko:  



What on God's freaking green earth would make someone even THINK about drinking those things? Even if it were a suicide attempt I could think of much better tasting things to drink than that!

I saw a show (on TLC I think) a guy was trying to kill himself and drank a cup of windex (pretty sure that's what it was). Somehow 911 was called, and kept him alive but the stuff had actually dissolved his entire esophogus and stomach. The surgeons attached his intestines to what was left of his esophogus and the way they had to run it up there it was right under the skin. Whenever he ate he had to manipulate the bolus down his intestine with his fingers. It was pretty damn interesting.


----------



## Phridae (Feb 6, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> I saw a show (on TLC I think) a guy was trying to kill himself and drank a cup of windex (pretty sure that's what it was). Somehow 911 was called, and kept him alive but the stuff had actually dissolved his entire esophogus and stomach. The surgeons attached his intestines to what was left of his esophogus and the way they had to run it up there it was right under the skin. Whenever he ate he had to manipulate the bolus down his intestine with his fingers. It was pretty damn interesting.


 
I saw that too. He has to eat like 12 times a day to get all the vitamins and stuff  he needs.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 6, 2006)

Um. Ewww.   :unsure:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 6, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Um. Ewww. :unsure:


 
You would SO watch it if you passed it by on the tv.


----------



## Stevo (Feb 6, 2006)

> TWO INSTANT ICE PACKS



~~~~~~~~~~~~cool!~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 7, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> You would SO watch it if you passed it by on the tv.


 

No way. I can't watch that stuff on TV. I don't mind it in the flesh. Hell, the more blood the better. I can fix that, stop it, or make it go away.. But on TV, it's just... there. :wacko:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 7, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> No way. I can't watch that stuff on TV. I don't mind it in the flesh. Hell, the more blood the better. I can fix that, stop it, or make it go away.. But on TV, it's just... there. :wacko:


 

You're definitely a strange bird, but that's why we like you. Actually, it does make sense in an offbeat kind of way.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> I think we're getting into Whacker territory here...:wacko:



Well, the way our department works is that there's three crews that rotate the weekend duty and a monthly signup for weeknights. You're required to respond on your duty weekend (6 PM Friday to 6 AM Monday) and on the nights you sign up for (or get assigned if you don't sign up) unless you get coverage.

If you're not on-duty, you don't have to respond, but you're still welcome to. I usually respond whenever I'm in town and available (which is why I have the third highest response rate on the department).


----------



## Celtictigeress (Feb 21, 2006)

My dad was Law Enforcement (heh I kinda followed in his footsteps)

He was telling me of a call he recieved at a Nursing home of an OD. Said that they gave out perfumes and colognes as lil presents, anywho back to the story... they get there the guy had been dead for a lil while, Dad went to roll him over which caused the expulsion of natural gases (ie a belch) all the colognes and perfumes mingled together.... said it was the sweetest smelling dead man he had ever laid eyes on... the guy had gone around getting the perfume cologne and whatnot and drank it all down BLECH


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 22, 2006)

... but it's so blue and squishy... like pre-masticated blue raspberry jello.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 22, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> My dad was Law Enforcement (heh I kinda followed in his footsteps)
> 
> He was telling me of a call he recieved at a Nursing home of an OD. Said that they gave out perfumes and colognes as lil presents, anywho back to the story... they get there the guy had been dead for a lil while, Dad went to roll him over which caused the expulsion of natural gases (ie a belch) all the colognes and perfumes mingled together.... said it was the sweetest smelling dead man he had ever laid eyes on... the guy had gone around getting the perfume cologne and whatnot and drank it all down BLECH


 


Actually I've heard often that alcoholics will drink that stuff when they can't afford the real thing. Maybe that's what his problem was?:unsure:

Still...ew.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Feb 23, 2006)

I may be borderline ETOH but I aint no where near drinkin that stuff!


----------

